# Advice about franchised employement and immigration



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi there,

I qualified in March 09 as a riding instructor for a US based company called Parelli. I pay them a yearly license fee to be one of their Licensed Professionals and to use their logos, equipment and training materials and Parelli do my advertising for me, but I run my business as my own and don't have to give any of my profits to the company. 

I currently work in the UK. 

I am very interested in moving out to Canada to continue my business out there. I would be able to find work fairly easily as I would be advertised via the Parelli website and would get customers referred to me- looking at the area around Langley as its a particularly horsey area.

How would I go about making my visa application? Would I be a skilled worker? Self employed? Could I get Parelli to write me some kind of job offer for Canada?

Oh, additional stuff...I'm 31yrs, have a BSc in Environmental Science, 7yrs as a Parelli student prior to becoming an instructor, I'm currently dating a Canadian guy, but I don't want to rely on him as a way of getting into the country! 

I would very much appreciate your advice. Have asked Q's on here before and always had a good response.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jazzelle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I qualified in March 09 as a riding instructor for a US based company called Parelli. I pay them a yearly license fee to be one of their Licensed Professionals and to use their logos, equipment and training materials and Parelli do my advertising for me, but I run my business as my own and don't have to give any of my profits to the company.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid your riding instructor occupation would not get you access to Canada, unless you can obtain pre-arranged employment. Have you turned your degree into a job since obtaining it? If using it, what type of occupation would you seek?
Immigrating to Canada is not easy. If you want to be self-employed then you should look at the requirements in Immigrating to Canada: Entrepreneurs and investors
From what you've written it seems to me that your boyfriend could be your easiest method but even there, you will require to have been in a minimum one-year common-law relationship


----------

